# MECA Madvette Finals Aug 14th



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone going to this? Someone here just asked me if I was via PM. I didn't even know. 
Hadn't planned on it. Still don't. But, I might if the weather cools off.

Flyer:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-14-10TN.pdf


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm planning on it as of right now. BUT, that could change tween now and then. I need to go, I havent been to a show in a while.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I was planning on going. Need to find out if this is a 1x or 2x show. Website says 2x, flyer says 1x.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a double point.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2X it is!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no go for me. too hot. the last HSV show killed my motivation. I gotta wait until it's cool again.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> no go for me. too hot. the last HSV show killed my motivation. I gotta wait until it's cool again.


I know exactly what you mean! 5 years of sweating my gonads off in some parking lot for 8 hours takes its toll

I think from now on Ill do shows in the winter only.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The Huntsville show and this shows heat kicked my tail. I was layed up all day Sunday. I just felt drained. Sept-April works for me.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yup, I long for the days of the very first Freezefest with you, me, Dave Scott and Richard all hunkered around that heat lamp or whatever that was.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Do you own a coat? Seems I remember seeing you show up at winter shows in a t-shirt and shorts, while it was snowing.....


----------

